# Horse Treats: Recipes



## PaulyPalomino (Oct 6, 2010)

I want to start making my own horse treats and was curious if any of you have any recipes that you want to share? If we get quite a few maybe we can somehow make a cookbook out of them!!! Thought it would be fun!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I do! here you go! never actually made them though
* Horse Cookies*
*Ingredients:*

_2 cups dry oatmeal_
_3/4 cup grain_
_3 cups bran_
_1 cup molasses_
*Instructions:*
_1. Mix oats, grain and bran together in a bucket._
_2. Drizzle in molasses while mixing with your hands._
_3. Cut into fun shapes such as horse or horseshoe shapes and place them on a cookie sheet._
_4. Bake at 375º for 8 minutes._
* Christmas mash*
*Ingredients:*

_1 lb bran_
_1/2 cup sweet feed_
_4 packets of Maple and Brown Sugar Oatmeal_
_4 packets of Apple and Cinnamon Oatmeal_
_1/3 can of regular oatmeal(or 4 packets)_
_3 cups Kellogg's Crackling' Oat Bran Cereal_
_1 apple_
_3 carrots_
_4 oz molasses_
_Hot water_
*Instructions:*
_1. Mix dry ingredients in feed bucket._
_2. Add enough hot water to just cover the dry ingredients and let set for 12 minutes._
_3. Add molasses and stir._


----------



## PaulyPalomino (Oct 6, 2010)

that is so awesome....ty! Hope we get a bunch more!!!!!


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

I used to have a whole bunch, I will have to see if I can find them again. In the meantime, here is the recipe for the homemade treats my horse loves.

JT’s Favorite Easy Three-Ingredient Horse Treats
quick oatmeal
carrots
applesauce

Pour a desired amount of oatmeal into a large mixing bowl. Wash or peel carrots and shred them into the bowl along with the oatmeal. Then start adding applesauce a little bit at a time, mixing each time. What you want is a mixture that is sticky like breakfast oatmeal. (If the mixture is too
wet it may not bake correctly.) Take handfuls of the mixture and roll them into balls the size of golf balls with your hands. Place balls on greased cookie sheet and flatten to the shape of cookies. They do not spread out at all, so you can place them fairly close together on the sheet. Bake at 350 for 20 minutes. When done they should be springy, something like dense carrot cake. Let cool and then remove from cookie sheet.

TIPS:


 I usually use 3-4 carrots depending on size, but the number of carrots you use will depend on how carrot-y you want your cookies to be. If you end up with an amount of shredded carrots that looks like too much, or if the cookie balls don’t stay together when you roll them because they contain too much shredded carrot, you can just add more of the other two ingredients to even out the portions.
I found that the best way to mix the ingredients together is with my hands.
If you don’t have the patience to roll the cookie balls (which I sometimes don’t), you can take a large lump of the mixture and place it on the cookie sheet. Flatten it out into a large pancake and bake it that way. When it’s done and has had a chance to cool, you can tear it into cookie-sized pieces or slice it with a pizza cutter.
To add more flavor to the cookies, try making them with instant oatmeal (the kind that comes several single-serving packets to a box). The apple cinnamon or maple and brown sugar kind make good treats. You can also drizzle molasses over the top before baking.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a whole bunch!

This is my favorite!..Gidget's too! Seriously no horse will turn this down and if they do they are weird,lol

First off I want you to know that these are vet apporved and I also asked my vet cause Gidget has a sensitive stomach.

STUFFED MOLASSES APPLES

Ingredients:
2 apples
1 cup bran or rolled oats
1 carrot shredded
3/4 molasses or honey
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 sweet feed
2 sprigs of parsley or carrot tops-(i ignore this one and the one below)
2 seedless grapes
Confectionery sugar


Core two apples and dig out as much of the center as you can as you would a pumpkin for halloween. Set aside

Miz shredded carrot with bran,molasses,brown sugar,and sweet feed(if you don't want to use sweet fed you don't have to) in a large bowl.Add more molasses on bran to give mixture a stiff consistency.Scoop mixture out of thebowl and press into cored apples.Press fairly tight.

Garnish-drip a small amount of molasses over the top so it runs down the sides of the apple.Add a sprig of parsley(i soak alfalfa cubes and wants they are soft I put it on top of the apple),top with seedless crapes,and spinkle with confectionery sugar.Serve immediately or put it into the fridge and serve within a few hours. 


you can serve 2 to 4 horses with this. Cut apples in half and press the ingredients into each half,garnish as in the whole apple and serve to 4 horses or serve whole apples!


this is great to hide wormer or other veterinarian prescribed medicines.


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

*treat recipes, part 1*

Yay I found the rest of the recipes. I've never made any of these though, I just stick to the three-ingredient treats I posted earlier because they are easy and my horse likes them. Anything that says "I use this kitchen gadget" or "We make this treat for this or that occasion" is written either by the person who came up with the recipe, or the person who gave the recipe to me.

Bucket Licker:
2 cups sweet feed
8 baby carrots cut into pieces (or you can use 2 big carrots shredded)
2 cups regular oatmeal
1/2-3/4 cups molasses
Sprinkle of sugar
Sprinkle of salt
1 chopped apple
Add enough water to make it like a soup.

Cookies:
1 cup uncooked oatmeal
1 cup flour
1 cup shredded carrots
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon sugar
2 tablespoons corn or vegetable oil
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup molasses
Mix all together, place on greased cookie sheet and bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes until brown (they won't spread out on the pan)

Golden Apple Slices
(warning these are sticky and messy to make but easy to clean up)
1/4 cup molasses
1/4 cup oats (any kind works)
1 apple sliced into thin pieces
Dip apple slices in molasses and then into the oats. Bake until golden brown. Refrigerate. You can substitute molasses for a half and half mixture of honey and maple syrup if your horse prefers.

Oat Crisps
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:8-10 minutes
Ingredients:
1 cup butter or margarine
2 cups packed brown sugar
1 cup molasses
2 eggs
2 cups all purpose flour
1 tsp. vanilla
1 tsp. baking soda
2 cups horse oats or rolled oats
4 finely chopped apples
2 large chopped carrots
Mix all ingredients in a large bowl and put on cookie sheet with a tablespoon. Bake at 350F for 8-10 min. Note: I didn’t add the apples and carrots and I baked them in muffin tins. A little too runny to put on a cookie sheet. It does rise some so don‘t fill the tins. Less batter in the muffin tins make nice wafer type cookies. Just remember to adjust the cook time so you do not burn them.

Honey Molasses Cookies
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:10-15 minutes
Ingredients:
1 cup of molasses
1/4 cup honey
1/2 cup maple syrup
1 cup oats (any kind works)
1/2 cup shredded apple
Stir molasses, honey, maple syrup, and oats together. Roll into bite size cookies and bake for 10-15 minutes. Let cool then drizzle some honey on top and cover with shredded apple. Note: I like this one but I don’t add the apples because then they don’t last as long. To keep them longer they need to be froze. You can put them in Ziploc bags. Also if you are putting them in the freezer then don’t add the honey on top until you take them out and reheat them in the oven or microwave.

Jasmine’s Oatmeal Treats
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:15 minutes
1 cup oatmeal
1 cup bran cereal (any kind)
1 cup shredded carrots
1 tsp salt
2 tbsp brown sugar
2 tbsp vegetable oil
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup molasses
Mix ingredients together in a bowl. Lightly oil your hands so that the dough doesn't stick to them, Roll into 1 inch balls, spray a cookie sheet with Pam, put balls on sheet, and bake at 350 F for 15 min or until golden brown. These keep their shape, and do not spread out on the pan, so they can be placed close together. Note: I left the carrots out of this one too. Very sticky dough. I like how it is a simple recipe. Stayed soft.

Molasses Muffins
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:20 minutes
Ingredients:
7 cups sweet feed
2 12oz jars of dark molasses
1/2 cup of water
2 1/2 cups flour

Instructions:
1. Mix the first 3 ingredients, THEN add the flour. 2. Coat muffin tins with Vegetable oil. 3. Press the dough down into the tins. 4. Bake at 350 for 20 minutes, or until dark brown. This recipe should make about 96 cookie treats for your horse. You can add grated carrots for color and flavor, also apples. Note: This is the one that I make very year for my horses. I make a double batch and get close to 200 treats if I only fill the tins half full. They are easy to make but you will need to put them into air tight containers to store. I don’t add the apples or carrots so that they last longer.



Pony Bites
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:15 minutes
Ingredients:
1 cup uncooked oatmeal
1 cup flour
1 cup shredded carrots
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon sugar
2 tablespoons corn oil
¼ cup water (one quarter cup)
¼ cup molasses (one quarter cup)

Instructions:
Mix ingredients in a bowl in the order listed. Make small balls and place on cookie sheet sprayed with Pam. Bake 350 degrees for 15 minutes or until golden brown. Horses love ‘em! Note: Again I left out the carrots. Simple recipe but the dough is sticky. They didn’t turn a golden brown because they are so dark from the molasses. This made 82 treats that are about 1 inch. I also flattened them out instead of leaving them in balls.



Flax Seed cookies
Oven Degrees:300°F
Cooking Time:1hour 45 minutes
Ingredients:
1 cup sweet feed
2 cups bran
1 cup flax seed
4 large carrots, shredded
1 cup molasses
½ cup brown sugar (one half cup)
1 cup applesauce

Instructions:
Mix molasses, brown sugar, carrots and applesauce in one bowl. In another bowl mix the dry ingredients. Slowly combine the molasses mixture with the dry ingredients. Add only enough molasses mixture to form a thick dough, add more bran if necessary. Line cookie sheet with aluminum foil. Using a tablespoon, drop batter onto cookie sheet and flatten slightly to form portions about the size of a silver dollar. Bake at 300 degrees for about 1 hour. Flip and bake for an additional 45 minutes until they are dried out. Keep checking to make sure they don't burn.



Apple Drop Cookies
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:10-12 minutes
Ingredients:
1 cup margarine
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup bran
1 cup diced carrots
1 cup diced apples
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 cups quick cooking rolled oats
2 eggs

Instructions:
Cream margarine and sugar until light and fluffy. Beat in eggs. Combine flour, bran and baking soda. Blend into creamed mixture. Stir in oats, carrots, and apples. Drop by spoonfuls onto un-greased baking sheets and bake at 350 degrees for 10-12 minutes or until lightly browned. Remove and cool. Makes about 4 dozen.



Equus Muffins
Oven Degrees:400°F
Cooking Time:15 minutes
Ingredients:
1 ½ cups bran (one and one half cups)
1 cup whole wheat flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
¾ cup skimmed milk (three quarters cup)
½ cup molasses (one half cup)
2 tablespoons corn oil
1 egg, beaten

Instructions:
Stir together bran, flour, soda, and baking powder in a bowl. Mix together milk, molasses, oil, and egg in another bowl. Mix wet ingredients into dry ingredients. Bake in greased or paper lined muffin tins at 400 degrees for 15 minutes.



Show Day Treats
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:10-15 minutes
Ingredients:
4 quarts sweet feed
2 cups bran or bran cereal
2 cups oats (I used Quaker oats from grocery store) *optional
1 can frozen apple juice concentrate
5-6 carrots, chopped (I use my food processor)
3 apples, chopped (optional)
2 cups raisins (optional)
1 jar molasses
1 jar Karo corn syrup
5 eggs
2-3 cups corn oil
2 tablespoons baking powder
Flour
Water

Instructions:
In a huge bowl combine all of the ingredients but flour and water. Add flour and water, alternating until you have a cake like batter that is very chunky. Spray muffin tins with an oil and drop by spoonfuls. They will rise a little, so don't overfill. Bake at 350 degrees F for 10-15 minutes. Cool on a paper towel. Or you may pour batter into a large baking pan (well-greased!) to make cookie bars. Bake until center is dry and firm (probably 30-60 minutes, depending on your pan and amount of batter). Let cool overnight or for several hours. Cut into squares. This makes a huge amount (2 grocery bags full), so you may want to cut the recipe down by a factor of 2 or 4. Because this makes so many they are good to take to fun days, shows, group meetings and trail rides or even to give as gifts around the holidays.



Oat Cookies
Oven Degrees:350°F
Ingredients:
1 cup of oatmeal
1 cup of bran
1 cup of water
1 tablespoon of salt
2 tablespoons of brown sugar
1/2 a cup of molasses (one half cup)

Instructions:
Mix ingredients together, spoon on to a greased cookie sheet. Cook until hard on the outside. Leave out to dry and cool. Refrigerate any cookies that are not eaten promptly.



Two Step Cookies
Oven Degrees:300°F
Cooking Time:40 minutes
Basic Mix
1 2/3 (one and two thirds) cups dry milk
10 cups flour
1/3 (one third) cup baking powder
2 1/2 (two and one half) cups vegetable or corn oil

Make basic mix and store in refrigerator until ready to use

Cookies
3 cups basic mix
1 1/2 (one and one half) cups crimped or rolled oats
3/4 (three quarters) cup water
Drop onto greased cookie sheet by medium teaspoonful. Flatten with fork dipped in water. Make as flat as possible so they come out very crunchy. Bake at 300 degrees for 20 minutes. Take out and turn the cookies over and bake for an additional 10 to 20 minutes or until very dry and crunchy. Note: These are pretty easy. I cut the Basic Mix in half and I got about two batches of cookies from it. They are sticky and a little hard to shape but they hold their shape. Spraying the fork or spoon with Pam is better then dipping it in water. You can also make them in muffin tins by pressing dough into the tins. Just don’t make them to thick. Molasses can be added to this recipe to make Two-Step Molasses Cookies.


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

*treat recipes, part 2*

(There were so many recipes that my post was waaaay over the character limit, so here's part 2.)

Birthday Cake II
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:60 minutes
Ingredients:
1/2 (one half) cup oats
1/2 (one half) cup horse grain
1/2 (one half) cup bran
1 cup lucerne chaff
1 cup oaten chaff
3 cups molasses

Instructions:
Mix all ingredients together in a bowl; mix well, your hand are the best to mix this with. Put into a cake tin and flatten down. Put into preheated oven for 1 hour at 180C or 350 degrees. Take out of the oven and let the cake cool carefully as the molasses really sticks. When cool, add a little more molasses over the top and serve.



Applesauce
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:25 minutes
Ingredients:
4-5 cups dry oatmeal
2-3 cups applesauce
2 eggs
1/2 (one half) stick of butter
1-1 1/2 (one and one half) cups flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
chopped apples and carrots (optional)

Instructions:
Blend all ingredients together until mixture forms. Stir in apples and carrots(optional). Bake at 350 degrees for about 25 minutes, let cool.



Bread Cookies
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:60 minutes
Ingredients:
1 large bowl molasses
Stale bread
Cookie cutters (optional}
Sugar

Instructions:
Pour molasses in a bowl, cut pieces of bread with a cookie cutter, soak bread in molasses 10 seconds. Preheat oven to 350, sprinkle sugar on a greased cookie sheet, and bake for 1 hour.



Raisin Horse Muffins
Oven Degrees:400°F
Cooking Time:30 minutes
Ingredients:
3/4 cup flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup bran
1/2 cup raisins (optional)
1 egg
1/2 cup milk
1/3 cup molasses
1/4 cup oil

Instructions:
Sift together first four ingredients into a bowl. Stir in raisins if used. Measure milk and beat in egg. Add oil and molasses to egg/milk. Mix liquid into dry ingredients stirring until just mixed. Fill paper lined or greased cupcake or muffin tins 2/3 full and bake at 400 degrees F for 30 minutes. Makes 12. We make these for New Years Day treats for our horses' birthdays.



Horse Delights
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:60 minutes
Ingredients:
Senior Horse pellets - about 2 cups with about 3/4 c water added to make a mash
Rolled Oats - about 2 cups
Bran - enough to make the mixture dry enough to handle (1-2 cups)
Molasses - about 1 cup
2 cups shredded carrots
Brown Sugar - not a lot, just enough, maybe 1/4 cup

Instructions:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Lightly grease cookie sheet. Mix ingredients in bowl. Make small balls (if you can) put on greased cookie sheet. Bake 1 hour, turn oven off and let them sit in oven for another hour. These cookies will be REAL hard, but the horses love them.



Horse Brownies
Oven Degrees:350°F
Cooking Time:20 minutes
Ingredients:
1 cup carrot grated
1 apple grated
2 Tablespoons corn oil
1/4 cup molasses
1 tsp. salt
1 cup rolled oats
1 cup flour

Instructions:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Lightly grease cookie sheet. In a large bowl, mix carrot, apple, corn oil and molasses together. Then fold in salt, oats and flour until well mixed. Spread dough out in one big piece on the cookie sheet. Score dough with a knife to make it easier to break apart after baking. (Or try rolling dough out and cutting shapes with cookie cutters) Cook for 20 minutes or until brown. Let cool, break apart and serve.



Al’s Alfalfa Cookies
Oven Degrees:325°F
Cooking Time:20 minutes
Ingredients:
4 cups horse oats
1 cup bran
1 cup flour
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 cup molasses
1 stick of butter
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1/2 tsp baking soda
2 carrots, grated
3 large Alfalfa cubes, crushed

Instructions:
Preheat oven to 325, and grease a cookie sheet. Mix 2 cups oats and all dry ingredients, including carrots and alfalfa. Crush cubes by putting them in a plastic bag and pounding them with a meat tenderizer. They don't have to be powder, small chunks is fine. Mix in all liquid ingredients. Stir in the rest of the oats. (This was just so they didn't spill all over the place). Put small balls onto the baking sheet and flatten. Cook for 20 minutes, makes about 6 batches.



Microwave Thumbprint Cookies.
Cooking Time:6 minutes
Ingredients:
2 cups flour
5 cups oatmeal
1/2 cup corn oil
1 clove garlic
1 cup diced carrots

Instructions:
Combine ingredients in bowl form into small balls which you press down with your thumb or a spoon then place in microwavable pan or sheet and microwave on high for 6 minutes per batch. Note: I mixed it just like it said but it was to dry to hold any type of shape. So I added more oil and a little water. I made the dough and split it in half. In the one I added the carrots, in the other I left the carrots out and added molasses. Both worked but I had to add enough oil and water to make it sticky. The cook time changed because of this. It took a little longer to cook. Watch closely because they will burn quickly. I like this one even though it gave me some problems.



Carrot Drop Cookies
Oven Degrees: 350°F
Cooking Time: 60 minutes
Ingredients:
1 cups grain or pellets
1 cups oats
1 cups shredded carrots
3/4 cups raisin bran cereal
1/2 cup molasses
1/8 cup brown sugar

Instructions:
Mix all ingredients in a large bowl. Either drop onto greased cookie sheets with a spoon or form them into balls and place on greased cookie sheet. Bake for about an hour at 350 and then turn of oven and leave them in until oven is cool. From Pat.



Bread Cookies II
Oven Degrees: 350°F
Cooking Time: 60 minutes
Ingredients:
Stale bread
Sugar(white or brown)
Molasses

Instructions:
Cut stale bread with cookie cutters. Soak bread in molasses for 5 minutes and place on greased cookie sheet. Sprinkle with sugar. Bake for 1 hour at 350. From Pat.



Treat Discs
Oven Degrees: 350°F
Ingredients:
1 cup oats
1 cup sweet feed
1 cup molasses
1 cup flour

Instructions:
You can use 2 cups grain in place of oats and sweet feed. In large bowl mix oats, sweet feed and flour. Then add the molasses a little bit at a time and mix will. 1 cup might be to much so stop adding molasses once the grain and flour and totally covered. Grease muffin tins or line them with tin foil. Scoop enough of the mixture into the tins to fill them about 1/3 of the way, packing the mixture down. Bake as 350 until lightly browned. From Pat.



Sugar Cookies
Oven Degrees: 350°F
Cooking Time: 18 minutes
Ingredients:
1 ½ cups oatmeal
3 slices bread(white is best)
3 apples
3 carrots
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
¾ cup powdered sugar
¼ cup water
¼ cup vegetable oil

Instructions:
Peel and shred apples and carrots and then place in a bowl. Mix in Granulated sugar and mix well. Stir in oatmeal. Tear bread into small pieces and stir into mixture. Stir in powered sugar. Then add water and oil and mix well. Drop on greased cookie sheets with a spoon. Bake at 350 for 18 minutes. From Pat.



Honey Balls
Oven Degrees: 325°F
Ingredients:
1 cup oatmeal(can be flavored)
½ cheerios
Honey

Instructions:
In a bowl mix oatmeal and cheerios. Then add a little honey and mix well. Add more honey if needed, it needs to be able to be formed into balls and hold it’s shape. Then place on greased cookie sheet and bake at 325 until lightly brown.



Whinny Bars
Oven Degrees: 375°F
Cooking Time: 10 minutes
Ingredients:
2 cups dry oatmeal
3/4 cup grain
3 cups bran
1 cup molasses

Instructions:
Mix oats, grain and bran together in a bucket. Drizzle in molasses while mixing with your hands - you're looking for a consistency a little thinner than Play-Doh. Place dollops (about half a handful) on a cookie sheet and bake at 375º for ten minutes. These have a tendency to burn. They never get completely hard, but they store nicely. You can spread the mixture in a pan and cook it like bars, but only in a greased pan.



Horse Cookies
Oven Degrees: 325°F
Cooking Time: 20 minutes
Ingredients:
4 cups horse oats
1 cup bran
1 cup flour
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 cup molasses
1 stick of butter
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1/2 tsp baking soda
2 carrots, grated
3 large Alfalfa cubes, crushed

Instructions:
Preheat oven to 325, and grease a cookie sheet Mix 2 cups oats and all dry ingredients, including carrots and alfalfa. Crush cubes by putting them in a plastic bag and pounding them with a meat tenderizer. They don't have to be powder, small chunks is fine. Mix in all liquid ingredients. Stir in the rest of the oats. (This was just so they didn't spill all over the place). Put small balls onto the baking sheet and flatten. Cook for 20 minutes, makes ABOUT 6 batches. From The Equine Chef



Marshmallow Treats
Ingredients:
2 tbl spoons margarine
20 Marshmallows
2 cups sweet feed
1 cup oats (you may substitute all sweet feed)
1/2 cup mellowcreme treats i.e. candy corn, pumpkins, etc.
1/2 cup bran

Instructions:
Lightly grease 8 x 8 pan with margarine and dust with bran. Melt margarine in a sauce pan over medium heat. Gradually add marshmallows, constantly stirring until melted. Remove from heat and add sweet feed, oats and candy. Stir until well coated. Pour mixture into the greased pan and sprinkle remaining bran on top and gently press down. Allow to cool and cut into squares.


----------



## PaulyPalomino (Oct 6, 2010)

wow! Rebecca this is awesome!!! ty so much for all these great recipes!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow sooo many great theings to try out on the horses! I will have to make them for Tesds and Roo Roo for christmas  thanx for all the great redipes.


----------

